# Hướng dẫn sử dụng dầu cá Cod Liver Oil 410mg



## mekhoeconthongminh (28/7/20)

*Mô tả dầu gan cá tuyết Holland And Barrett:*

Dầu gan cá tuyết Holland And Barrett là một thực phẩm chức năng bổ sung dầu cá có chứa EPA, DHA là các axit béo Omega 3 thiết yếu. Cơ thể của bạn không thể tự sản sinh ra các axit béo thiết yếu, vì vậy cần phải ăn các loại thực phẩm thích hợp để duy trì mức cần thiết mỗi ngày. Hệ thống chăm sóc y tế công tại Anh khuyến nghị bạn nên tiêu thụ ít nhất 2 phần cá mỗi tuần, trong đó có 1 phần cá có dầu. Nên cân nhắc bổ sung thực phẩm chức năng nếu chế độ ăn uống của bạn không thường xuyên bao gồm cá.

Một trong những lợi thế của DHA là khả năng hỗ trợ duy trì thị lực cũng như chức năng bình thường của não và tim. Phù hợp với người ăn chay nhưng vẫn ăn cá.


​

*Chú ý:*

Thực phẩm bổ sung không phải là sản phẩm thay thế chế độ ăn uống đa dạng, cân bằng cùng lối sống lành mạnh. Nếu bạn đang mang thai, cho con bú hoặc đang dùng bất kỳ loại thuốc nào hoặc dưới sự giám sát y tế, vui lòng tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ hoặc chuyên gia chăm sóc sức khỏe trước khi sử dụng. Ngừng sử dụng và tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ nếu bị di ứng với sản phẩm. Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em. 

Lưu trữ ở nơi khô thoáng. Không sử dụng nếu tem dán sản phẩm bị vỡ hoặc không có.

Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng.

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng dầu cá Cod Liver Oil 410mg:*

Uống một viên mỗi ngày, phù hợp nhất là trong bữa ăn. Không dùng quá liều lượng cho phép.

Sản phẩm này không phải là thuốc. Không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

*Thành phần chính của Cod Liver Oil 410mg:*

Cod Liver Oil (Fish) (source of Vitamins A and D), Capsule Shell (Gelatine (Fish), Glycerine), Vitamin A (as Retinyl PaImitate), Medium Chain Triglycerides, Vitamin D3 (as Cholecalciferol), Antioxidant (dl-Alpha Tocopherol).


​

*Địa chỉ mua dầu gan cá tuyết Holland & Barrett Cod Liver chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp dầu gan cá tuyết Holland & Barrett Cod Liver chính hãng 100%. Để đặt hàng, Quý khách vui lòng làm theo các bước hướng dẫn sau

- Đến trực tiếp địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

- Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

